# GSG Expands To St. Paul, Minnesota



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

GSG is excited to announce it is partnering with Roger Olson, Lyle Hanzal, and Chee Thao to open a new location in the Twin Cities area. GSG is happy to have this experienced team join the family and looks forward to serving its new customer base in Minnesota.

The partnership is working hard to expand exceptional service and resources for success to large-format sign shops in the entire Midwestern United States. A brick and mortar location is currently in the works, but Minnesota shops can order today to take advantage of GSG’s product offerings from its other seven locations. 

GSG is a consumable and equipment wholesale distributor for the apparel decorating, digital printing, electrical sign, and commercial sign markets. For more information about GSG visit their website, email [email protected], or call 1-800-366-1776.


----------

